# Found Decent pruning blade for Invasive Honeysuckle (Sawzall 48-00-1303 )



## elric (Dec 23, 2022)

Folks, after dabbling with Zetsaws from Japan, Bosch, Milwaukee "AXE", and a few others that escape me, I came across the *Sawzall 48-00-1303 5 TPI Pruning Blade*, Swiss Made that is 0.062" thick. Zetsaws at best are 0.050, and tend to snap at the tang. Bosch bend like a banana if you hit a trunk beyond the one you are cutting. Carbide teeth may be useful for cutting in ground, but I don't do that much.

About $30 for a 5pk, but they last longer, haven't snapped one at the tang yet, are resistant to bending, but you can bend slight kinks back. For multi-trunked Honeysuckle, the 12" blade comes in handy. The link is to a retailer here in frigid Wisconsin, where you buy it is up to you.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 23, 2022)

The only way to get rid of honeysuckle is a strong herbicide or pulling up by the roots. Spray after you cut.


----------



## elric (Dec 23, 2022)

WI DNR recommends cut and paint. I don't do foilar. %25 Glyphosate is what the doctor ordered and why the preacher danced. As long as you don't forget to paint the stumps, it doesn't come back.

Cut n paint even works if you have to cut a few feet up from the ground. Useful if you find a Kraken with multiple 5" trunks...


----------



## Franny K (Jan 4, 2023)

Is this trumpet honeysuckle?


----------



## esean (Monday at 11:07 PM)

I assume they're discussing the non-native invasive bush honeysuckles - Amur, Tatarian and Morrow's. Trumpet honeysuckle is a native vining honeysuckle.


----------

